# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Win32/Filecoder.Q троян заблокировал все документы

## nikita452

Зашифрованы все фотографии, документы. Файлы стали, например: график работы на день.xlsx.EnCiPhErEd.  NOD32 определил его как Win32/Filecoder.Q и удалил. При запуске скрипта AVZ4 - синий экран смерти. Пароль от архива virus. Помогите решить проблему.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *nikita452*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь в лечении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## thyrex

http://support.kaspersky.ru/faq/?qid=208637174 пробовали?

----------


## nikita452

Пробовал, не помогло. Вопрос был решен программой decryptor от Eset, правда требует отключение антивируса и запуск  самого вируса. Все файлы расшифровал оч быстро.

- - - Добавлено - - -

вот ссылка http://download.eset.com/special/ESETFilecoderQCleaner.zip

----------

